# 3 axis skull how to please



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I know there are a few show and tell threads on here of what folks have done with their 3 axis skulls. For those wonderful people, thank you.

I was hoping someone would be kind and create a how-to on making 3-axis skulls for those of us who are just getting started. Including a supply list and step by step instructions from beginning to end. 

I KNOW there will be many a home haunter that will fall over themselves for something like this like me!

Thank you.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree I would also love a beginner level on this how to. I have already started collecting some of the needed materials. Please keep us in mind.


Once when he was asked; what he wanted on his epitaph, Ansel E Adams said
Her lies Ansel Adams
Who live his life for better or for worse,
But, is he's dead for GOOD


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I am working with some folks with another forum and one of them is putting together a video how-to {choir singing} so hopefully I will be able to post a website some time in the near future.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so why not post the link to halloween Bobs how to on the halloween forum and save us the suspense? He's already created a spectacular How-to for the 3 axis that even I am being able to follow.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay heres the link for the halloween forum 3 axis how to http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62161

And here is a PDF version if you would like to download the info without all the comments.
http://www.calhaunts.com/downloads/3_axis_skull.pdf

I hope this helps all of you who some how couldnt find a how to on the 3 axis.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!! Someone needed their midol last night. Sorry I was so snotty. Evidently it was my night to be Ms. Biotch. Im not sure if this is the how to you are wanting, but this one is EXCELLENT.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I hate to say this but I am the type of person that likes to see how everything goes from the get go so I make sure I don't mess things up.

ProfessorEvil let me know about the PDF version yesterday night. Thank you for posting Turtle.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I have some good news.

Gues what I found. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62161&page=54


----------

